# Is "e-billboards" legit?



## ODEEWorld (Jun 17, 2010)

Is anybody here familiar with eBillboards Advertising They told me I could have an e-billboard appear on everyone's computer every time they search under one of my selected keywords in any of the search engines. If that's true, WOW. 

However, I've never personally witnessed an e-billboard pop up for me on Google, and when I Googled "e-billboard advertising reviews" there was one discomforting scam alert (Although it was not written well, and I'm not sure of its legitimacy.)

Let me know if any of you have experience with them.

Thanks,
Kirk.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Shady looking website. No contact info. Looks like a scam to me.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

ebillboard = popup? malware? adware?
do you honestly think that irritating the hell out of customers is going to win you business?
(except telephone companies, who have a specific policy on this


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

eBillboards is about as legit as soccer referees from Mali.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

kimura-mma said:


> eBillboards is about as legit as soccer referees from Mali.


Slovenia should have had a penalty ;-)


----------

